# Helms Deep, recreated in........CANDY



## GuardianRanger (Jan 20, 2007)

I have no idea which forum this belongs in, so I chose this one.

Words escape me.

Enjoy


----------



## Neumy (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh the sweet sugar rush of it all.
That made me laugh!


----------

